

Http://www.google.com/web is highly confusing. - frisco
http://www.google.com/web

======
neetij
Would you accept "Welcome to Google's university search of Adrian College" to
be less confusing, since the word 'university' is not repeated?

O/T Their university-specific search is nothing new; they've had the feature
for several years. Other topic specific searches are at the bottom of this
page: <http://www.google.com/advanced_search?hl=en>

------
pwmanagerdied
I don't understand what's confusing.

~~~
frisco
The whole "Welcome to Google's university search of Old Dominion University"
part.

~~~
pwmanagerdied
I'm sorry, I still don't get it; could you be more precise?

~~~
s3graham
The fact that an apparently generic sounding resource,
<http://www.google.com/web>, is a highly-specific niche search, I expect.

~~~
jrockway
Some day people will learn that URIs are for computers (not computer
operators), and that they shouldn't be confused by them.

~~~
cduan
Please note RFC 2396, which defines URI's, and in particular section 1.5,
which details the importance of a URI scheme that can be written on a paper
napkin by hand.

------
walkon
Instead of searches like this for each university site, they should just
direct users to the documentation on their site:<url> command.

~~~
walkon
Downvotes...nice.

